

Startups, Beanbags, Earthquakes, and Fires - justinwi
http://darineich.com/startups-beanbags-earthquakes-and-fires-the-james-tamplin-story/

======
jasonshen
The other thing that the article glosses over is that Andrew was actually
inside a neighboring building when James called him up to the roof. Right as
Andrew got to the roof of that adjacent building, the one he was in 5 minutes
earlier flattened when the earthquake struck. James saved his cofounder's
life. Literally.

------
sgrove
It goes without saying that if you've ever met these two, you know they're in
a league of their own. They have the same kind of unstoppable, world-be-damned
nature that I've seen in the Justin.tv and Airbnb teams, which is inspiring
and humbling at the same time. And as Prayag mentioned, they've both extremely
nice and down to earth.

They deserve nothing but success - best of luck to both of them.

------
prayag
The article fails to mention one thing. James and Andrew are both just really
nice people. Kind, generous and just all round fabulous! Kudos!

Excited about where Firebase is going! Kudos!

------
zbowling
I've just got to say that James is great guy. I run into him constantly
(usually at hackathons in the bay area). Smart guy.

